# White bits coming off my cat



## Sheralee Wells (Aug 21, 2015)

Wherever my cat has been laying I am finding little white bits and not sure what it could be?? It looks just like salt! Tiny tiny grains of salt. I thought maybe dandruff but its got salt texture too? Not like human dandruff. Anyone know what it could be??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This sounds like flea eggs. Check for black bits amongst the white - flea dirt - these will turn reddish brown if you wipe them up with a damp tissue.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree its flea eggs. If you haven't given her a flea treatment lately, suggest you get Advantage spot on.


----------



## Sheralee Wells (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you both for the replies. I will go pets at home in the morning and get advantage spot on. Thanks


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Does your cat go outside? When did you last worm her?
Fleas and worms can go hand in hand so you may want to grab a wormer from Pets at Home whilst you are there


----------



## Sheralee Wells (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah I will get both flea and worm treatment  she doesn't go outside she is a house cat. She was last treated just before Xmas so she is probably due now x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You will need to treat the whole house thoroughly with a good spray such as Indorex or RIP fleas too


----------



## Sheralee Wells (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay will get some spray also, thank you all for the help


----------



## NWForest (Nov 26, 2013)

Do a big hoover all over and extra where the cat sits lays most often. Do this before you spray for sure as at the moment the eggs are like marble and do not stick to anything. That will not be the case if you spray them


----------



## Sheralee Wells (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay will do thank you for the advice much appreciated


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Put a flea collar in your vac. bag too otherwise you will have fleas in it. 

Do be aware that Indorex, Acclaim etc. contain toxins that are not going to do you or the cat any good if you inhale them. I would stay out of the room for a day after spraying and keep the door shut, do one room at a time and work around the house that way.


----------



## Sheralee Wells (Aug 21, 2015)

I have been to pets at home this morning and got advantage spot on, worming tablets, flea comb, room spray and a new collar. I found 6 dead fleas on her after putting the spot on on her and 1 live one so seems to be working already. I'll wait until tomorrow to put the new collar on her. Got a flea collar to put in the hoover also thank you for that advice. Have sprayed 2 rooms so far and kept the cat well away. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

When you say you've got a collar, I presume you mean an ordinary collar, not a flea collar. I think flea collars are pretty useless and they shouldn't be used at the same time as using the spot on.


----------



## Sheralee Wells (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah it is just an ordinary one


----------

